# How to Build A Woven Wire Gate Under $40(with pictures)



## Mesa Goat Man (May 12, 2012)

When I started to build my pens for my goats I priced some 5 foot gates at Lowes and Home Depot. Ouch! I knew I could build a stronger gate for a lot cheaper. Plus they were all 42" wide. I didn't like having such a wide gate. A narrow gate keeps the chances of a goat going around you to a minimum. I did find one gate that was narrow and tall but it was $75. So I put on my thinking cap and went to the drawing board.

I used lumber of dimensions (1) 2x4-10 and (1) 2x4-8. I wanted the height to be 5 feet since that is the height of my woven wire. Using 4 Simpson Strong-tie Rigid Tie Angle connectors for the corners and 8 flat tie plates for the middle and to back up the Angle connectors. For screws I chose a #8 self tapper 1 1/4" long. 










I cut a 53", 30" and 23" board out of the 2x4-10. I cut a 53" and a 30" out of the 2x4-8. Stacking the 30" boards on top and bottom of the 53" sides makes the height 60". The 23" board is the middle.










I put the Rigid Tie Angles on opposite corners of each other and opposite sides. So there were two on each side at opposite corners. I used the 8 flat plates in the middle and on the back of the angles. I screwed it all together with the #8s.

I layed out the woven wire steepling the corner and sides down with 1 1/4 steeples.











I put my hinges on first so when I lay out my wire I can steeple and cut around them. Since 1 hinge has to slide up and down to install the gate.










I then cut off the excess with a Dremel. I find the Dremel works the best since you can feel when it cuts through the wire and can stop it from cutting the board. 










I take a hammer and pound any sharp wires down into the wood. Plus when I cut the wire I like to keep it in half way from the edge.










Here is the gate we built today. The woven wire is on the inside of the gate. 
That way goats push the wire against the frame instead of away from it.










Another of the same design.










I like a snap hook and chain on the outside










I like a little board on the inside which I can latch when I am inside.










All my gates open in and when closed, close against a post. They can never swing out.

I had some of the materials but even including those with the items I had to buy the gate was well under $40. 

And the gate fits my pens and fits my budget.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I always like the homemade things, then I have more money to buy more goats First gate I ever made (for a horse turn out) was out of small birch trees, a few wood screws, and twine. Hubby disapproved at the time, but it lasted 5 years before it gave in and rotted apart. Not bad for a newby!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excellent! I love your design.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

That is COOL, Mesa Goat Man! Thank you so much for posting it!

I'm about to replace some gates around here, and I think I will be using your design. I might go with 2x6's though, since I have a ton of them, reclaimed from a house we tore down recently that had been built in the 20's.

What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Duh! Never mind. You have the Mini-Obers. Sorry, my brain does not work today.


----------



## Mesa Goat Man (May 12, 2012)

We have Nubians,Mini-Nubians,soon to have Boers and one mini -Oberhasli doeling.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the torough post- you have my wheels spinning too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job!!!.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent post! So useful for many of us here and easy directions with pictures are just the greatest! Worthy of a Sticky IMO


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job MesaGoatMan!:bow:

But a warning for ya'll with Boers; they'll have that wire all bent out of shape in no time unless you run hot wire on the inside.
Bob built similar gates for kidding stalls but they didnt last.:grit:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Great job MesaGoatMan!:bow:
> 
> But a warning for ya'll with Boers; they'll have that wire all bent out of shape in no time unless you run hot wire on the inside.
> Bob built similar gates for kidding stalls but they didnt last.:grit:


Leave it to Goat Servant to bash the excitement (just kidding...I luv you ya know) 
Very true though...goats are hard on everything. But this will work for my Non-boer fence busters.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

It's ok Min, I love you too, anyway.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice. I've been thinking of doing something similar with a cut down cattle panel.


----------



## gerronsh (Apr 9, 2016)

Where did you purchase the woven wire fencing? Looks like what was called Elwood fencing.
Thanks
Gerron


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice idea and beautiful work.

I must say, however, my Nubians would have that ruined in no time by pushing on the wire.

When I build my "wooden" gates, I always cross brace them (prior to adding wire), i.e. placing one 2x4 or 2x6 (whichever fits the frame) from one "corner" to the opposite corner and then another (divided) placed from the 3rd corner to the fourth corner permitting the first board to lay in between. This means I "toe-nale" those (total three) bracers in. I learned to do this the hard way in that my goats love to "rub" against wire.

Another precaution I take that I don't see you have done is to bend the cut ends of the wire around and staple it with the adjacent wire (where woven together). This helps prevent the wire from slipping thru the staples.

I sure do like that style of woven wire and have never seen it here. What is it called?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice job! I love the board to keep it closed while you are inside and nice tip on closing against a post.

I also would be concerned about the wire holding up to them rubbing against it. I use cut down cattle panels in place of wire as it holds up a lot longer. Also, I've found that staples will get pulled out over time. What I use is the metal strapping. For $5 you buy a roll that lasts a long time. It is a strip of metal with holes at regular intervals and you just cut off a strip the length you need, place it over what you need to affix, and then use screws to hold it down. 

I built a hoop coop years ago and stapled the cattle panels to the boards. I later had to go back and replace missing staples with metal strapping. I've since learned to just start with the strapping 

Here's a pic pulled off the internet of the stuff I'm talking about.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Moboiku, that is exactly what I like to use for a variety of tasks only I've not found that "roll" you speak of. I've had to buy the metal strips and drill holes in them myself. Can you tell me the "name" of that roll and where you get yours?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

motdaugrnds said:


> Can you tell me the "name" of that roll and where you get yours?


Oh goodness....I can't look up the name as my current roll is no longer in its packaging. However I know I bought it at Tractor Supply and it was $5.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay, I found a link to it at Tractor Supply. And, I guess I talked it up too much as they've raised the price since last time I bought it  It is apparently called "pipe strapping" though I've always known it as metal strapping. Here is the link:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...vanized-pipe-strapping-pack-of-5?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## farmallmta (Apr 10, 2016)

Your gate is simple and easy! Congrats! Two suggestions for future gate builders, one regarding this design and another a version in steel:

1) Save old motor oil in 5 gallon pails with lids and store out of the way. When you make gates like these, soak for a couple of hours the ends of the cut boards in a shallow pan of old motor oil to prevent/reduce water infiltration and eventual rot. Then assemble as shown. This is a free way to lengthen the service life of your wooden gates and reuses a waste product.

2) If you or a friend have welding skills, use old T-posts for the gate frame. Just cut them to size and weld together following the design of the gate used here. You can also weld thin fencing wire or welded wire onto your metal t-post frame.

Again, nice job!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Moboiku said:


> Okay, I found a link to it at Tractor Supply. And, I guess I talked it up too much as they've raised the price since last time I bought it  It is apparently called "pipe strapping" though I've always known it as metal strapping. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...vanized-pipe-strapping-pack-of-5?cm_vc=-10005


Funny they call it pipe strapping, even on the website. Around here, we call it plumbers tape. Weird to me since 'tape' should be sticky


----------

